# I beat social anxiety



## heartbeforemind (Mar 4, 2015)

My teenage years were a struggle to say the least. I always tried to fit in and be accepted by my so-called friends. I was so scared of girls that I almost started shaking as I talked to them. I got to the point where my palms were sweaty almost all day. Anyway, as a young adult I've managed to overcome my anxiety and I've started a blog to discuss my difficulties with depression and how I have changed my life around. Check out my article on social anxiety: http://www.heartbeforemind.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=123&action=edit . Let me know what you guys think


----------



## phoenixgxr (Feb 18, 2015)

I would love to read your article, but it seems registration is required, could you post it somewhere public?


----------



## heartbeforemind (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry about that, wrong link. Here it is http://www.heartbeforemind.com/the-cure-for-social-anxiety/


----------



## Tfit84 (Feb 12, 2015)

If you beat social anxiety, can you explain how you did this? What steps did you take? Did meds cure it? Did therapy cure it? What would you say are the most key things you need to do in order to overcome social anxiety?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

heartbeforemind said:


> My teenage years were a struggle to say the least. I always tried to fit in and be accepted by my so-called friends. I was so scared of girls that I almost started shaking as I talked to them. I got to the point where my palms were sweaty almost all day. Anyway, as a young adult I've managed to overcome my anxiety and I've started a blog to discuss my difficulties with depression and how I have changed my life around. Check out my article on social anxiety: http://www.heartbeforemind.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=123&action=edit . Let me know what you guys think


Great article. I'm a pretty funny guy and laugh at myself all the time, yet I still have social anxiety. I don't know if caring is my problem, the presence of others causes me anxiety even if they like and accept me. I don't know.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

I read your article. You are articulate, intelligent, and provide helpful advice. I enjoyed reading it. Thanks for sharing and spreading positivity.


----------



## heartbeforemind (Mar 4, 2015)

Anxiety problems often have deep roots in our childhood. I am by no means a therapist (I recommend talking to one because that is), but I encourage you to dig deep to find out why you feel anxious. It can be extremely difficult to revisit our childhood on our own and that is why I recommend that you seek professional help. Personally, it was an adult friend who helped me through therapy to discover the **** I had tried to burry and forget about.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Grats.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Good luck to you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

There no such thing as a cure.


----------



## heartbeforemind (Mar 4, 2015)

I appreaciate all the feedback you guys have given me!


----------

